# hexamite



## garridoxxl (May 1, 2009)

hello, is posible that my Laetacara dorsigera female have a attack of hexamite, Any body have a solution?
sorry for my english I am from Spain


----------



## dave in Iliamna (Aug 15, 2009)

I couldn't find any information specificly about that species being suseptable, but other American cichlids are suseptable so I would guess it's possible.

Do you have any photos or even descriptions of the fishes symptoms?


----------



## garridoxxl (May 1, 2009)

hi, here the photos: 
http://i764.photobucket.com/albums/xx286/garridoxxl/08-12-2009010.jpg
http://i764.photobucket.com/albums/xx286/garridoxxl/08-12-2009012.jpg
http://i764.photobucket.com/albums/xx286/garridoxxl/08-12-2009013.jpg
http://i764.photobucket.com/albums/xx286/garridoxxl/08-12-2009014.jpg
http://i764.photobucket.com/albums/xx286/garridoxxl/08-12-2009016.jpg
http://i764.photobucket.com/albums/xx286/garridoxxl/08-12-2009008.jpg
I think that the hexamita is in the mouth, the male dead with a hole in same place and a Laetacara curviceps the mouth get on big hole
sorry for my perfect english
Mikel


----------

